# Why Kimber?



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to know why Kimber fans prefer Kimber. This is why I ask: When I was getting my first handgun, a Colt 1911 etched with my squadron and squadron motto, I was excited and talking to my friends on the ship about said gun. A Staff Sergeant who overheard me said, "I don't know why you're excited about getting a Colt. After this deployment I'm getting a Kimber." I asked why Kimber was better, because I honestly had no knowledge at the time. The only response I got was basically, "Kimber, Kimber, Kimber. Kimber's better and they cost more." 

I think Kimbers look pretty, but in my opinion thus far it seems like you're buying an advertisement and not quality. Also, the whole Solo project seems to affirm my assumptions about their workmanship. 

So, my question again is, Why Kimber for you? I'd just like a real answer.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, why Honda vis Toyota vis Mazda? People get good results with a product and become fond of them. No product is perfect, but the strengths of many of them produce emotional attachments.

I like Sigs and Glocks, but I've never owned a Kimber. Might sometime, though. I certainly know people who set great store by them.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Sigs, Glocks, Beretta, etc. They all WORK. If a pistol does not work for me, I sell it. I've also sold some I should have kept, but not many.

I own a Kimber. I like it because it WORKS. It's a basic Pro Carry II, to which I added an ambi safety and wood grips. The safety because I'm left-handed, and the grips for looks.

Again, I got a great deal, AND the pistol works. It feeds, ejects, and is far more accurate than I am. Again, it works.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I had an Ultra-Carry and a stock 1911 Kimber. They both found new homes. Reliability was the main reason. They were both fantastically accurate but not tolerant of much the dirt here in the desert. My Mil-Spec Springfield Armory 1911 and my son's old Colt Combat Target never fail though.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

How did the Kimber Solo make it to production ? Do they have any quality control? I am no engineer but after I shot the Solo I wondered if anyone at Kimber shot the gun before they started mass producing. I am no expert when it comes to handguns but it only took me about 5 minutes to figure out the solo had a major flaw, it wasn't designed to go bang. Russ


----------



## guardjim (Nov 4, 2011)

Russ, I haven't had the pleasure of shooting the Solo. But yours is the best review I've read yet, and I read several gun magazines. The Solo, the new Baretta Nano 9, what's next? The caca, the doodoo?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have mostly glocks, an hk, and a beretta

But Kimber is on the top of my wish list alongside a sig. I do also like your Staff Sergeant agree I would be more excited to get a Kimber then a colt. Colt and Kimber are most likely about equally reliable but I definitly give an edge over to Kimber, I have yet to hear about any of them jamming. I do hear the occasional story of a Colt 1911 jam.

If had an extra 300 dollars to blow on top of this 500 im putting on a Glock 30, the kimber would be my next firearm instead


----------

